# Good day for Stressless n Sea Party Crew - 9/24 Pirtates of the Gulf Coast Tourny



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Quick - short report:

Got home Fri night after 3 weeks on the road and up at 0430 to head into the gulf and see what might bite.

Had the usual POTGCFT crew with John and Hama LJ went this time (Little John) or Jr. Or John Jr...









We started off well with the boat starting and got loaded right at dawn...










Had a couple false starts getting going but once we had the maps and GPS working we were off. Like most mornings a bit bumpy on a Brisk North wind across the bays but made good time running diagonal to the pitch.

We made some good 3-4" hardtail baits and went a couple miles shy of the edge put out a 5 line spread and trolled for 2 hours without a knockdown and no lines, rips or weeds.

Figured we better get fishing so after trying to motor stop over a couple spots anchored up - made a couple nice mingo and I started picking off scamp with the baby hardtails. Then we see a mahi grayhounding back off the starboard quarter and then we hear the line peeling off the Stradic 5000 I had set for kings. 

In the next 3-4 mins we got 3 10-12# mahi in and what fun - got one pic in the melee of Hama sitting on one and getting spanked by another. Must say I haven't gaffed since LAST year and made three one stroke gaffs on these guys - good job by everyone on board.










So after those and two 15#ish kings we started to have a good box of fish...










We decided to try a spot up North and got one good trigger and then we called it quits -
Gotta love those anchor balls to help reduce the workload...









Had a good ride all the way into Grand Lagoon to weigh some fish... good thing we weighed first as we we're into $1800







but that'll CHANGE when the good fisherfolks bring theirs in today.

A good day of fishing with some great friends and maybe a chance to get our entry fee back? 

A pic of John on the way back - 










The family's all came down to see the fish and enjoy some chatter - lots'a kids and fun cleaning and explaining what's what with the fish and what happened "out there". 










So The Obligatorily slimy Dock Photo: one snapper we couldn't ID thou? any ideas?










And Last but CERTIANLY not least LJ's day was made with 2 Firsts! First King Mackeral and First Mahi Mahi!! A proud young man a he did very well fighting them in.










We'll see some of you at the weigh-in this afternoon.

Cheers!
Stressless


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Bad angle, but looks like a white snapper(red porgy).


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

nice catch thanks for the pics, welcome home!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Realtor said:


> nice catch thanks for the pics, welcome home!


 
Same here, welcome home Bob. Maybe I'll see you today. Heading down around 2pm to see whats going on at the tourny.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Are talking about the snapper above the mingo. if so it looks like a lane snapper.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice haul Bob


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Lookin' good !! ... now that you're back , may want to take that Outback off Navarre this week , I hear the Sails are back


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya sounds like the sailfish are thick off the beach -

Sorry about the confusion - this is the snapper I was talking about ..










Between the Lane and Mingo.


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Looks like a small queen snapper. rare for shallow water


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Definitely a lane snapper


----------



## Cynosion (Jul 7, 2008)

The fish between the Lane and Mingo is a Creole fish (Paranthias furcifer). It's not actually a snapper. It's in the grouper family. Very cool fish.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

...LOL... 

The red one between the Lane and Mingo - it's a Creole Fish. thanks Bob Turpin- and the previous poster!

As to the Tourny - 










We did very well on the board. Five Checks and some great door prizes. Thanks to all that made this one possible.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Hard to tell - but the fish between the mingo and lane could be a creole fish -


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

the fish between the mingo and lane is looks like a creole fish


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Thats a nice offshore slam!


----------

